# Tree in the river below Mad Dog Falls, Poudre River



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Who wants to go get it? I'll provide truck and chain saw. This weekend? If ya know me, call. If not, pm.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

*Sluts*

Ill bring bikini girls and free beer too.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Got excited for a second. I've never heard it called "falls" just MD rapid. I thought I was gonna learn about a new drop.


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

Yup, that's gonna have to go. 

SimpleMan, if bikini clad women are in attendance I'm there.


----------



## Mark_S357 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tree has been removed*

Thank you SimpleMan for your assistance in getting that tree out.
All we need now is lots more water and those bikini babes


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

They're at my house right now making breakfast and rubbing my feet.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Is it out yet? I'll help when this snow stops. I'm up in poudre park.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riko (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice work


----------

